# offset router collet wrench for Bosch



## UncleJoe (Aug 17, 2011)

I am building a router table and placing a Bosch 1617 in it. I tested everything and It seems to work well so far but for above the table bit changes I will need some offset wrenches. I can find one for the larger collet wrench. The wrench that came with the router is marked 24 and most places sell a 15/16 or a 23.8mm and labeled it for this router. 

However the second wrench which holds the spindle is marked 16mm and I can not find one like that. 

I know I am not the first guy to install this router and want to make above the table routers so does anyone know where I can find a set of these wrenches. I have already checked Rockler and several other online retailers. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

MLCS Heavyweight and Precision Router Tables

Router Accessories

Amazon.com: Off-Set Router Bit Wrench: Tools & Home Improvement

http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-35015-Op...r0_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1327014622&sr=1-3-fkmr0

http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-35015-Op...ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1327014518&sr=1-3

===



UncleJoe said:


> I am building a router table and placing a Bosch 1617 in it. I tested everything and It seems to work well so far but for above the table bit changes I will need some offset wrenches. I can find one for the larger collet wrench. The wrench that came with the router is marked 24 and most places sell a 15/16 or a 23.8mm and labeled it for this router.
> 
> However the second wrench which holds the spindle is marked 16mm and I can not find one like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleJoe (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Bob but none of those links or any that I could find offer an offset wrench that will hold the shaft which is 16mm or about 5/8's

Surely I am not the only guy that needs this.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Can you put the bend in the wrench you have?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

You must start with something, just pull the torch out and bend it into a "Z" I have 3 or 4 that I have made that way..

Instructions for installation

http://www.routertechnologies.com/instructions pdf/bending wrench generic.pdf

http://www.routertechnologies.com/instructions pdf/bending PC wrench.pdf


==



UncleJoe said:


> Thanks Bob but none of those links or any that I could find offer an offset wrench that will hold the shaft which is 16mm or about 5/8's
> 
> Surely I am not the only guy that needs this.


----------



## UncleJoe (Aug 17, 2011)

Those Bosch wrenches are pretty stout. I will give it a try. Have you seen the Eliminator RC Quick Change Chuck. At woodpeckers /quickchuck

Are they any good? Might be just the ticket for me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Router Collet Extension and Review

==



UncleJoe said:


> Those Bosch wrenches are pretty stout. I will give it a try. Have you seen the Eliminator RC Quick Change Chuck. At woodpeckers /quickchuck
> 
> Are they any good? Might be just the ticket for me.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I just Googled for a bent wrench with no luck naturally. I did see a Bosch wrench and it is flat stamped steel so it shouldn't be all that difficult to shape. In fact you could probably put it in a vise and use a large hammer to beat it into submission. 

You may have another out if it will fit and that is a 3/8 drive "crowsfoot" wrench from Sears or ????. Use it with a short extension and a breaker bar.

The MLCS Extensions that Bob pointed out are also nice.


----------



## mrpedal (Dec 20, 2011)

Same issues, was looking for this info as well.


----------



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

The guy who made mine cut into three pieces with a few cut off wheels, then welded it back together. Works great.


----------



## fishing46 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have the same problem. I have not been able to find anything that works. So I just raise the assembly up above the table and used the wrench. I thought about using the Collet extension but I don't like something in between that might slip. So I guess that we are in the same boat. Just have to make your own.


----------



## Loring (Feb 17, 2014)

peachtree woodworking has a 16mm offset collet wrench for the Bosch 1617 router shaft. 

The Peachtree part number is 2883, $15 plus $7 shipping... not cheap but no competition apparently.


----------



## The Magician (Aug 28, 2014)

UncleJoe said:


> I am building a router table and placing a Bosch 1617 in it. I tested everything and It seems to work well so far but for above the table bit changes I will need some offset wrenches. I can find one for the larger collet wrench. The wrench that came with the router is marked 24 and most places sell a 15/16 or a 23.8mm and labeled it for this router.
> 
> However the second wrench which holds the spindle is marked 16mm and I can not find one like that.
> 
> ...


Lowes. But out of stock until Feb!!! Other stores do carry but they're out of stock, also.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

The Magician said:


> Lowes. But out of stock until Feb!!! Other stores do carry but they're out of stock, also.


make your own...
heat and bend it into the configuration you need...
it's only punched 12 or 10GA sheet metal...


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> make your own...
> heat and bend it into the configuration you need...
> it's only punched 12 or 10GA sheet metal...


Bosch must have a few different wrenches,the ones that came with my 1617eves look cast like,most likely forged and quite substantial,can't imagine getting the sharp bend that would be needed with these wrenches


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> Bosch must have a few different wrenches,the ones that came with my 1617eves look cast like,most likely forged and quite substantial,can't imagine getting the sharp bend that would be needed with these wrenches


I Googled - thin offset metric wrenches...
a bazillion hits...

they are also called thin service wrenches, thin wrenches tappet wrenches and offset tappet wrenches...
MAPP gas torch, vise and a hammer and there's nothing to it...
sharp bends and all...


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I Googled - thin offset metric wrenches...
> a bazillion hits...


Sorry Stick,mis understood you,thought you meant the oem ones,I think they are rather impressive compared to what comes with most tools


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> Sorry Stick,mis understood you,thought you meant the oem ones,I think they are rather impressive compared to what comes with most tools


Bosch has has die cut wrenches too...


----------

